# Belfast TT meet 26 Oct 08



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

what about a TT meet and run out this month for the Belfast/NI based TTers?

*NEW DATE: 26th OCTOBER *at Halfords, Newtownabbey for 11:30am leaving at noon.

Maybe down to the Mournes again? or whatever anyone suggests...new routes/destinations always good

it'll likely be sniper-sams last run out in a proper TT :lol:

*Attending:*
Petesy
StevieMac
Kentt1
Sniper-sam
Snottie - no hes somewhere else...
04DTT


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> what about a TT meet and run out this month for the Belfast/NI based TTers?
> 
> i'll suggest 19th October at Halfords, Newtownabbey for 11:30am leaving at noon.
> 
> ...


Pete, can't do the 19th family get together, the following week would suit better. :?

Need a run out, before Sam moves to the dark side :wink:


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

yes any weekend suits me


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

any Sunday should suit me too.


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

ok lads...
we can shift to 26th October to suit the 'Mac
first post edited with the date change

will ya think about where we should go?


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> ok lads...
> we can shift to 26th October to suit the 'Mac
> first post edited with the date change
> 
> will ya think about where we should go?


Top man Pete! I reckon if we leave early enough, we could make Landeck in Austria Monday night :wink: :wink:

In failing that the Mournes was a good run in the past, trying to keep up with Ian!


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

I'd love to join you guys again  but I think it's a tad unllikely


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

TThriller said:


> I'd love to join you guys again  but I think it's a tad unllikely


get a cheap flight and use my passenger seat dave...you'd be very welcome
if not this then what about the xmas dinner on 6th december? sean had indicated he may come


----------



## Snottie (Mar 9, 2008)

Howdy! Ill try my best to be there...haven't a clue if i am coming or going at the mo.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Folks,

Following successfull negotiations, I am heading to Belfast for this meet  Munster are playing on the Saturday night also, so I'll get than in as well.

Can someone recommend me a hotel for the weekend with secure parking and does anyone want to head to the rugby on the Saturday night?

Dec


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

well done dec
now we know where the pink paddy will strike again...[smiley=bomb.gif] 
i'll be going to the rugby for sure. be great for us all to get together for a few scoops pre/post and during the game
i'd suggest promenade tickets...buy online or in town at athletic stores and ss moores.

emailed you some guesthouse recommendations close to the ground...


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I MAY go for the craic.
Its looking like this meet will be the first for the TTS and not the last for the 3.2.
Car is "waiting shipping" so been given the date of 24th October if not slightly before.......


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> I MAY go for the craic.
> Its looking like this meet will be the first for the TTS and not the last for the 3.2.
> Car is "waiting shipping" so been given the date of 24th October if not slightly before.......


Thats great Sam. Looking forward to seeing it. I am getting to play with a TTS next Saturday in Mondello Park   Also the RS6 and the R8


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Petesy said:


> well done dec
> now we know where the pink paddy will strike again...[smiley=bomb.gif]
> i'll be going to the rugby for sure. be great for us all to get together for a few scoops pre/post and during the game
> i'd suggest promenade tickets...buy online or in town at athletic stores and ss moores.
> ...


B & B booked for the weekend 

So who is up for the rugby and beverages :?: :?:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

04DTT said:


> Petesy said:
> 
> 
> > well done dec
> ...


excellent
steve is going, sams a maybe (frightened it might rain), ken is a no - something to do with oddly shaped balls, pat is somewhere else...ian is incommunicado..anyone else?

so its dec, steve and pete so far..i am getting tickets early part of this week

dec - which guesthouse ravenhill or roseleigh..or somewhere else?


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Petesy said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> > Petesy said:
> ...


Good crew shaping up so far.

Booked Rosleigh. Ravenhill was fully booked for the weekend.

Dec


----------



## Snottie (Mar 9, 2008)

Sorry lads can't make the meet, Its my sisters birthday so i am spending the weekend up the coast!

Pete, i will give you a call to arrange depositing the deposit!


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Snottie said:


> Sorry lads can't make the meet, Its my sisters birthday so i am spending the weekend up the coast!
> 
> Pete, i will give you a call to arrange depositing the deposit!


What coast Pat? We could be going that way!!

Come on you know you want to! :wink:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Snottie said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry lads can't make the meet, Its my sisters birthday so i am spending the weekend up the coast!
> ...


So, has the route been decided?


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

04DTT said:


> StevieMac said:
> 
> 
> > Snottie said:
> ...


Dec, that's Pete's call..... come on big fella .....


----------



## dermy (Jan 11, 2008)

have to check what time the big match starts :roll: so dont think i can go  but hopefully ill get up to the meeting point just to say hello and mybe get some pics of all the cars together hopefully ill have my new wheels fitted aswell


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

dermy said:


> have to check what time the big match starts :roll: so dont think i can go  but hopefully ill get up to the meeting point just to say hello and mybe get some pics of all the cars together hopefully ill have my new wheels fitted aswell


dermy, the pool get beat 2-1...., so we will see you at Halfords 11.30 am next sunday :wink: :wink:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Folks,

Could have a bit of an issue with Sunday. Need to be in Cork on Sunday night for an engagement party and before you ask, it isnt mine :!: What is the general direction of the route as I will probably bale out on some stretch of it.

Dec


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

in that case could I suggest maybe heading south so at least dec is heading in the right direction.


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

sniper-sam said:


> in that case could I suggest maybe heading south so at least dec is heading in the right direction.


agreed, we'll head somewhere south
no worries about making it up as we go along eh?
maybe go with dec as far as newry/dundalk and take a scoot into carlingford
see what happens...


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

and meant to say...
what time do you expect to arrive on saturday dec?
steve what time suits you to meet for the rugby?
are we looking at dinner and few pints or will you both have eaten?
i am flexible so let me know what suits and i can make any necessary arrangements...

looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> and meant to say...
> what time do you expect to arrive on saturday dec?
> steve what time suits you to meet for the rugby?
> are we looking at dinner and few pints or will you both have eaten?
> ...


Pete 5ish for dinner and drinks? Then, take it from there...

Where do you suggest? Is Scalini's a possibility? Or do we go for something along the Ormeau Road?


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Petesy said:
> 
> 
> > and meant to say...
> ...


Steve,

Sounds like a plan. I should be in Belfast for 4.00, all going well.

Really looking forward to the trip, even though it is only a short one!

Dec


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

04DTT said:


> StevieMac said:
> 
> 
> > Petesy said:
> ...


Great Dec, we could meet you around 4ish, I'm flexible


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Steve,

Thats great. I'll drop you a text when I am leaving Dublin.

Dec


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

got "the" call from Audi today, car will be with them tonight so picking her up Friday.
So will have it for sundays meet!


----------



## dermy (Jan 11, 2008)

what model you going for sam well now we know who will have a big  on sunday good luck with the car mate hopefully get a look at it on sunday


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

ordered a TTS, when I pick it up on Friday that will be exactly 8 weeks from ordering.
Pretty good I thought, anyway having it for Sunday means I get the chance to go for a proper drive.


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

@sam 
i'll bring a bottle of champagne and we can smash it across her bow, sorry bonnet!
_'bless her and all who drive in her'_ type of thing
on second thoughts... maybe you wouldn't be up for that! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

@dec and steve 
we should talk about meeting and eating on saturday...i'll give you both a call tomorrow or friday
For food its either The Errigle or an Indian on the Ormeau Road at about 5:30 and then a dander over to Ravenhill for 7ish

@everyone [smiley=gossip.gif] 
if you are joining the Christmas Dinner party, 6th Dec in The Garrick its £22.95 and I need a £10 deposit to confirm your place - can collect these at the meet or make an alternative arrangement with me


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Petesy said:


> @dec and steve
> we should talk about meeting and eating on saturday...i'll give you both a call tomorrow or friday
> For food its either The Errigle or an Indian on the Ormeau Road at about 5:30 and then a dander over to Ravenhill for 7ish


Either sound good to me


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> got "the" call from Audi today, car will be with them tonight so picking her up Friday.
> So will have it for sundays meet!


Best of luck with the pick up today.

Enjoy it.

Dec


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> ordered a TTS, when I pick it up on Friday that will be exactly 8 weeks from ordering.
> Pretty good I thought, anyway having it for Sunday means I get the chance to go for a proper drive.


Fantastic Sam....., look forward to becoming really jealous! :twisted: :twisted: 
:wink:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Here is a quick pic, see you all on Sunday


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

Phwoooooaaar!
8)


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> Here is a quick pic, see you all on Sunday


What can I say Sam, but............










Enjoy!

:mrgreen:


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Excellent choice Sam can't wait to see and maybe even touch 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

old blackies back in town !(parking hasnt improved much mind you)








can you spot the odd one out  Your rite pete is the only one with out a personal registration plate !!








sams shaggin wagon 8) 8) 8) 8) Pete on the right with that 5mph post still hanging out of the sunroof,its been there for 3 weeks now & he still hasnt noticed it. 








two of the finest tts your likely ever to see


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice pics Ken.
Great day out, thanks to Ian junior  for the photography, looking forward to seeing those.....


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

witty captions there ken!

some more from the Mournes


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

So guys where are all the pics? :roll:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Havent quite got around to uploading my pics yet :!:

Thanks for a great weekend, even though the result in the rugby didnt quite go my way. Really enjoyed the run on Sunday. Got back to Cork at 9.00. Pretty shattered on Monday, but it was worth it  

So when is the next one :?:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Right guys where are all the pics?
You cant all be that busy! :lol:


----------

